# A New Kind of Sausage Meat?



## disco (Jan 23, 2017)

Image1.jpg



__ disco
__ Jan 23, 2017


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 23, 2017)

Meeeow meat


----------



## disco (Jan 23, 2017)

nepas said:


> Meeeow meat


It's purrfect.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 23, 2017)

Hahahaha Love it......


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 31, 2017)

Good one, Disco.

Gary


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 31, 2017)

HE HEEEE..   the only good cat is a flat cat (round cat in this case)  :biggrin:...


----------



## gary s (Jan 31, 2017)

Not new down my way ......   Ever wonder why you never see any cats or dogs around Mexican Restaurants ????   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 31, 2017)

gary s said:


> Not new down my way ......   Ever wonder why you never see any cats or dogs around Mexican Restaurants ????   :biggrin:
> 
> Gary



It's good FUR ya!


----------

